# Wood Turning noob



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 19, 2015)

Found this on Craigslist, what do you'll think, would this be good for me to learn on for first timers?


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 19, 2015)

Going to see if I can get all 3 for 250 or 275. I need to start somewhere and this will help get me there I think. Just to learn on and develop techniques. What are y'alls thoughts.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2015)

You could get started on that but I would save up a little more to get something with just a little bit more capability. If you keep watching craigslist you can find good deals mini and midis.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 19, 2015)

I definitely will I'm always looking for wood working stuff in and around Houston. But some of the ones I was are around 3k or better and i just can't drop that much on just a lathe just yet. I'm trying to save up to purchase a house in Dayton in the next few months . Lol


----------



## Sprung (Aug 19, 2015)

I agree with Kevin - I'd pass and wait for something better to come along and would be looking for a used mini or midi lathe. As you wait you might be able to set more money aside too. It might take a little while, but the right deal will come along.

People do turn on the Craftsman tube lathes - I used to turn on a 1980's Craftsman that, while it wasn't a tube lathe, wasn't any better of a lathe - and can say from experience that I would rather turn on a decent mini or midi.

If you don't feel like waiting and can spring a little bit more money, something like this lathe might be a good place to start. Or maybe even this one. I have no experience with either lathe, but do see plenty of people using them that are happy with them. Another advantage over both the ones I linked (and many other mini and midi lathes) is that they use #2 MT and have a 1"-8TPI spindle, which opens you up to a lot more accessories, easier to find the right accessories, as well as being able to likely be able to continue to use the same accessories whenever you upgrade your lathe. That Craftsman will have a #1 MT and a 3/4"-16tpi spindle on it. Having gone from a #1 MT and 3/4"-16TPI to a #2 MT and 1"-8TPI, I very much prefer using a lathe with #2 MT and 1"-8TPI.

Ok, now I'll let some of the experts come in and set me straight, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 19, 2015)

@Sprung @Bean_counter @Kevin, Mike told me I should pass too so 3 people with a hell of a lot more experience than I say don't do it. I shall listen, Sprung thank you for the 2 links, the 2nd one looks really nice. We do have a rockler dealer here in Houston so this week end I might drive up there and check them out. I think I would rather spend 325 on one good lathe that I could use for a few years than 3 not so good equipment that I may or may not get a year out of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 19, 2015)

I have to agree, I'm sure you're rarin' to go but I would hold off a bit and see if you can find a better lathe. Those craftsmans seemed to be pretty much dedicated to spindle turning and not much else, the acessory sizes are an issue as well as you'd have to replace pretty much everything for chucks and centers if you bought something else down the road. I'd try to hold out for something better s they do come along more often than not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 19, 2015)

Matthew Jaynes said:


> @Sprung @Bean_counter @Kevin, Mike told me I should pass too so 3 people with a hell of a lot more experience than I say don't do it. I shall listen, Sprung thank you for the 2 links, the 2nd one looks really nice. We do have a rockler dealer here in Houston so this week end I might drive up there and check them out. I think I would rather spend 325 on one good lathe that I could use for a few years than 3 not so good equipment that I may or may not get a year out of.



Good deal! I forgot to include another link in my above post. This lathe is the one I was going to buy until another member here linked me to a few Craigslist ads, one of which I ended up buying - and got a smoking hot deal on a Jet 1014 w/ ton of accessories. Deals are out there on used lathes, but sometimes you might have to wait a little while!


----------



## David Hill (Aug 19, 2015)

you tried clicking on the city?--lots of stuff in the Houston/Galveston area & others kinda nearby.
Think I'd shy from an old tube lathe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 19, 2015)

@David Hill yes sir I was looking through Craigslist for Houston and outer area.


----------



## justallan (Aug 19, 2015)

How I got mine was to put an add on the local yard sale site saying I was looking for it. I ended up with a Jet 10-14 for $100-$125, I forget now. If you post an add right before or right after Christmas your chances will go up pretty good I would think.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 19, 2015)

justallan said:


> How I got mine was to put an add on the local yard sale site saying I was looking for it. I ended up with a Jet 10-14 for $100-$125, I forget now. If you post an add right before or right after Christmas your chances will go up pretty good I would think.



Thank you sir I will have to look into that if not for a lathe but also for other woodworking equipment, accessories, and tools !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 19, 2015)

@Matthew Jaynes also use www.searchtempest.com It let's you search numerous CL at one time

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 19, 2015)

You might reach out to the local turning club(s)... Houston should have a huge turning club, and the membership their would be a great resource for used lathes and potentially a little mentoring.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 19, 2015)

DKMD said:


> You might reach out to the local turning club(s)... Houston should have a huge turning club, and the membership their would be a great resource for used lathes and potentially a little mentoring.


Gulf Coast Wood Turners

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 20, 2015)

@Wildthings, I checked out that link this morning, that looks like a really nice group. and come this next September 19 I think I will be there for the meeting! im still exploring the site and probably take a longer look at it tomorrow since I work 4/10s im off most Fridays through Sundays.


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 20, 2015)

@Wildthings @DKMD @justallan @David Hill @Sprung @Schroedc @Kevin. @Bean_counter 

I just wanted to take a little time out of this morning to Thank Y'all for all the advice and input that I have received. Y'all have the patients of a Saint, I am forever grateful to have found this community of awesome individuals, Y'all have made me feel very welcomed and accepted into the group given my lack of experience. Thank you all and thank you all to everyone on my other threads who have responded to lend a helping hand and advice, your words have not fallen on deaf ears.

Matthew Jaynes

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 20, 2015)

Matthew, I couldn't read through all the posts, and do realize that you decided to stay clear of this lathe...probably a good thing. Just so you know, in case no one gave you a reason 'why' to stay clear of it, it is because of the basic construction of the lathe. This is what is called a tube lathe. Notice the tube that the tailstock rides back and forth on. Ridgid makes a version of this type of lathe, too. Again, not your best choice. And some lathes have two tubes. Still, you'll likely want to steer clear of those, too. One way or another, you want to find one with a cast iron bed. The beefier the better...for stability reasons...not necessarily a 'better lathe'.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 20, 2015)

@MikeMD Thank you sir :)


----------



## justallan (Aug 20, 2015)

Matthew Jaynes said:


> @Wildthings @DKMD @justallan @David Hill @Sprung @Schroedc @Kevin. @Bean_counter
> 
> I just wanted to take a little time out of this morning to Thank Y'all for all the advice and input that I have received. Y'all have the patients of a Saint, I am forever grateful to have found this community of awesome individuals, Y'all have made me feel very welcomed and accepted into the group given my lack of experience. Thank you all and thank you all to everyone on my other threads who have responded to lend a helping hand and advice, your words have not fallen on deaf ears.
> 
> Matthew Jaynes



Mathew,
This is what this site is all about, folks respectfully helping each other out. Everyone here has a little info on a whole wide range of stuff and most are willing to share. I'm quite confident that you'll be on the other end of the question one day and I feel that's one of the ways to pay your dues here.
Have a great day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Aug 21, 2015)

A couple of other things you can check are: www.publicsurplus.com this site auctions surplus equipment, which can include lathes. Many times the lathes are from schools that have eliminated their shop programs. The lathes frequently need some reconditioning including new bearings but they can be very cheap for great machines! The other thing you can check are local auction companies that specialize in auctions of businesses like furniture makers, cabinet shops, door companies, etc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you @Tim Carter


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok, I've read the title to this thread 100 times...and I just can't figure it out. What is wood turning noon?


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 21, 2015)

MikeMD said:


> Ok, I've read the title to this thread 100 times...and I just can't figure it out. What is wood turning noon?


It was a typo from my phone but I can't edit the title was supposed to be noob rofl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2015)

Matthew Jaynes said:


> It was a typo from my phone but I can't edit the title was supposed to be noob rofl



I read that the man who invented auto-correct just died. They are hollowing his funfair on Sundial.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 21, 2015)

MikeMD said:


> Ok, I've read the title to this thread 100 times...and I just can't figure it out. What is wood turning noon?


Thanks I couldn't figure it out either - I just didn't want to ask and look like a noon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 21, 2015)

@Wildthings LOL Good one Berry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok...I'll fix it...I was waiting for ya to fix it or someone to say something...I actually thought you meant to say "soon".


----------

